# It's Your Father's Day - Post Your Ideas For A Little Self Indulgence



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

DSG Arms has PMAG30 GEN 2 magazines 10 for $109.00...... and more for Fathers Day.

https://dsgarms.com/dsgtenpack01


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I ordered an AR10 stripped upper/lower and a bolt carrier group.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy doesn't know that I know she got me a Redfield 20-60x60mm Spotting Scope. I saw it in the back of her Jeep yesterday. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy doesn't know that I know she got me a Redfield 20-60x60mm Spotting Scope. I saw it in the back of her Jeep yesterday. :tango_face_smile:


Attaboy Slip! Well done.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife is ill. So I am doing some of her gardening work, cutting grass and come in here for a break now and then it is hot out today. New AR's laying on bed behind me begging to go out a play. So is the Dog. chickens love grass cutting day they just follow the mower for a free easy treat. Sons are away they called Daughter coming over latter. Life is good in the country side.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm working, of course, but if I weren't I would like to be working on the farm. Maybe camping and watching the sunset.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy doesn't know that I know she got me a Redfield 20-60x60mm Spotting Scope. I saw it in the back of her Jeep yesterday. :tango_face_smile:


I was tasked with purchasing spotting scopes for our narcotics and vice guys. We looked at many. We sett;ed on that very scope. We bought one for the SWAT Team as well. Great glass and a super crisp image at distance. The more expensive brands just weren't worth the extra money. You got yourself a smart wife.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Having some fun on the water......


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I was tasked with purchasing spotting scopes for our narcotics and vice guys. We looked at many. We sett;ed on that very scope. We bought one for the SWAT Team as well. Great glass and a super crisp image at distance. The more expensive brands just weren't worth the extra money. You got yourself a smart wife.


Slippy approved!
View attachment 17570


(Sorry for the bad pic, I hate this kindle.)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Best part of fathers day, is sitting back with a cup of coffee looking at pictures of your children and the grandchild and knowing you did ok by them.
Thanks to God. One father to another.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I ordered a Tikka T3 Lite 204 Ruger for my birthday which is within a few day's of fathers day. Then after watching the news. I ordered the last Diamondback AR pistol 10.5 inch barrel I could find for fathers day, for myself. Wife had no problems at all. Thought it funny they want to control assault rifles so I got a pistol.

Lost my dad a few months ago so it's my first fatherless fathers day. Sure do miss the ole man. Think it's going to be a pretty gray day tomorrow.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I just want eight hours of uninterrupted sleep. And put a couple hundred miles on the bike.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Slippy approved!
> View attachment 17570
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the bad pic, I hate this kindle.)


That's the one! You are going to love it. I'm jelly. I have a nice private shooting range but have to keep walking back and forth from my targets.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I ordered a Tikka T3 Lite 204 Ruger for my birthday which is within a few day's of fathers day. Then after watching the news. I ordered the last Diamondback AR pistol 10.5 inch barrel I could find for fathers day, for myself. Wife had no problems at all. Thought it funny they want to control assault rifles so I got a pistol.
> 
> Lost my dad a few months ago so it's my first fatherless fathers day. Sure do miss the ole man. Think it's going to be a pretty gray day tomorrow.


Sorry for the loss of your Dad Chipper. Life is short. Be well.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Dad's been gone 16 years now. I still think about him every day.
I might get his pistol and go out behind the house and fire it. It is a Colt Model 1903, 32 ACP, made the same year he was born - 1918.

All you folks that still have a Dad, call him tomorrow. Give him some of your time. That is the best gift a Dad could ever get.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

My indulgence is having the opportunity to spend Father's Day with my wife and son for the first time in six years. Been gone overseas for the last six. Family time! YEAH!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My father has been gone for 33 years, mother 22, brother 5.
My daughter left a bunch of presents for me this morning, put them on the kitchen table for me to find when making my tea this AM.
She wrapped everyone just like for Christmas, the Windham was not there though.
Good kid, going to get her a new jeep in the next month or two.
Oh, well, 200 + guns are enough I guess.
I am going to take us out for din din tonight, great Chinese restaurant 4miles away.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy doesn't know that I know she got me a Redfield 20-60x60mm Spotting Scope. I saw it in the back of her Jeep yesterday. :tango_face_smile:


Took the new Redfield Spotting Scope out to the range with Mrs Slippy and had some fun with the Savage .17 HMR. Dialed in the Leupold with some CCI Varmint tip rounds. Sure is nice to not have to walk back and forth after every 3 shots. Good time.

Mrs S is a great shot but she is consistently high left by 1-2 inches at 100 yards with all rifles. At least she's consistent. Any thoughts?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Took the new Redfield Spotting Scope out to the range with Mrs Slippy and had some fun with the Savage .17 HMR. Dialed in the Leupold with some CCI Varmint tip rounds. Sure is nice to not have to walk back and forth after every 3 shots. Good time.
> 
> Mrs S is a great shot but she is consistently high left by 1-2 inches at 100 yards with all rifles. At least she's consistent. Any thoughts?


Well, my first thought was breath control and letting off the trigger instead of following through. Then I realized you sai consistently. Dial in the scope! I love consistency!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Well, my first thought was breath control and letting off the trigger instead of following through. Then I realized you sai consistently. Dial in the scope! I love consistency!


The scope is dialed in, I'm getting 1/2" spreads at the bullseye. After I shoot, she shoots and is high left. I'm thinking her trigger pull is causing her to slightly move left?

She's close but wants to get better. I shut my mouth when we're at the range...smart husband!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking she needs to follow through with her trigger pull. 
Then again, no two shooters are exactly the same, and so she needs her own rifle and scope. Dial it in for her and not you. 
Cheap skate!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I'm thinking she needs to follow through with her trigger pull.
> Then again, no two shooters are exactly the same, and so she needs her own rifle and scope. Dial it in for her and not you.
> Cheap skate!


Good point. The stock on the Savage is fairly long for her and she is not comfortable with the thumbhole. She also is pretty darn mean...to me! Yeah, that could be the problem! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As for me and my indulgence for today, I found a bottle of Bufallo Trace at a liquor store in Dothan. Going to have one whiskey glass while goofing off around here.


----------

